# Jordan Peterson on Christ



## jollyroger (May 3, 2021)

I'm with this man, you can experience synchronicity; being one with God and be an objectively rational person at the same time.

I know it's difficult to explain, even Peterson has a hard time with it as can be seen in this clip.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 5, 2021)

For me Christ's death and resurrection, as in the similarity of the dying-rising God myth, has one component extra and a declaration-- and simply it is that spirit specifically the Holy Spirit creates natural life. It is that kind of witness as opposed to nature creating the Gods.

Jesus ever as per the Father's will, the gospel reports, resurrected people from death in his ministry. In the context of Jewish belief, only God can bring back dry bones to life and is in belief the origin of life.
'
God, the Spirit said Holy alone has this power. The ancient dying-rising Gods seem organic or have a genesis from outlooks ( conceptions) out of and on nature and less on spirit as a stand alone and a stand alone Spirit as is the case with the Jewish God--at least in my view.
'
' The event of Christ's death and resurrection and later the gift of the Holy Spirit seems to have little to do with man's life in the cyclical natural contexts, but much more so in the spiritual with its unique Jewish context.
'
'Nature is used in the parables as  element to show a stand alone spirituality with power "above" nature nor equal to nature.
'
'We are born to a world where the Holy Spirit was before we were and Jesus seems to have witnessed that God--that Holy Spirit, which was in the beginning and at the origin not only of our lives but somehow all of life is its creator.

'Although man can create spirits, somehow only one Spirit created man to know the Holy Spirit or said "Him"  as a gift. He was there before you were born and will be there to those yet unborn.
'
'There is value beyond being wise... and that enduring value is truth as only the Holy Spirit can give ( that I know of). Wisdom will fail, come and go, but truth as the Holy Spirit gives will endure.
'
Being one with truth as the Holy Spirit informs is not impossible. And so it is not impossible to be aware of the narrative and also to be living it--such is Christ's gift to the world.


----------

